# Nixie cosmetics



## Ikara (Feb 1, 2009)

Playground, Gorgeous guava, femme
Gold rush, star dust, babylon










They are very creamy, even the mattes and very pigmented <3



natural light, nc20, studio fix fluid as base


----------



## naijapretty (May 10, 2009)

[/IMG]
 Powder blushes L to R: faith, Majesty






[/IMG]
e/s l to r: Russet, Babylon (with glitter in it), Jelly Bean (bright green)






[/IMG]
e/s l to r: Mango Harvest, Treasure 






[/IMG]
e/s l to r: Teal, Blue Angel






[/IMG]
Creme blushes l to r: Confession, Immortality, Stripped, Envy






[/IMG]
creme blushes l to r: Majesty, Sensuous, Radiant






[/IMG]
e/s l to r: Bronzed (a true bronze colour than in pic), Desert (red-brown matte), Expression 






[/IMG]
e/s: Burlesque (red with silver glitter), Harmony, Morocco (deep cool brown)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
e/s: Truffle, Rustic, Mahogany


----------



## Ikara (Aug 17, 2009)

This is my neutral and blush palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pearl city /  Playground  /  Femme   /  Toast       /  Teddie     / Coffee bean

Frost      /   Prosperity   /  Radiant  / Secret love /  Sensuous /  Majesty


Closer...























swatches on my arm nc20, natural light&flash, face atelier foundation as base


----------

